# &      ?

## wwa

,      !!!
   ,         !       !
    ,    , -    !!!

----------

1.    ,      ,   .
2.         (  , ,   ).

----------


## wwa

> 1.    ,      ,   .
> 2.         (  , ,   ).

      ,     !    ,   !
      100%!  
    !
:
1.,            , , .... ,  ,     ,          !!!     -  ,  ,   ...
2.  ,   ,     !
3.    ,   ,     !
4.,       ,     !  -?      ,      ! 
  ,   ! 
: ,    ,  **,   !

----------


## Waldemar

? ...
-      ,      5     ,       (   ,      ))....      
-         60...  ...     ,    ....
-  -  ,   -  ,  ,  -  ,      ,               ...
-         ,  ...     5,  ,    , -,    ...       .     ....  ,        ???       ...  
..   ))

----------


## Tail

,          .
                ,           20 /.
    Waldemar

----------


## Tail

> ,

       :           ,     .      -  
 : http://lp-media.satel.com.ua/www/index.php?newsid=12721 
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]_, !   !))
  : 
 .  . !    - )))
-     40     .          )))  , ,   )))_

----------


## Tail

: _  )))  )    .       (   -   ),        "".  ?))  -    . - -  "!")) ..   ,   .   - "    "        .  -     )))_

----------


## Ihor

> ,      [B]  **  .

             ?:)

----------


## Tail

> ?:)

  ,    .     -      ,        .         5      ,           .

----------

,         :



   ,   (     -)              
P.S.

----------


## laithemmer

-      -           ...  ,     ,       .
  ,       ,     -  ,   ,    .    -,  ...     -   . 
,    "" -          - *.  ,  , , ,  ,   Ⓙ   ,            ....!!! 
   "" ,      .      ,  ,    ,       -           -      ,    ...  ,       -    ,   !!

----------


## wwa

,     !
   ,   ,       ...
 !!!

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!!

----------


## Def

,     ,       .   !

----------


## Akvarel'

*Tail*,        ?    -  !

----------


## PoltaPan

.                  .  ,     ,        .

----------


## Ket

. .   ,           .
     ,     ?          .   ,      .     ,          .

----------


## o_ma

,      ,     ,     . 
       ,          .             .

----------


## persol

""    ,    ( 2 )
  "    ?"              ".

----------


## serg1975

,        .

----------


## Tail

> ,        .

     .    ,         .   :    ,       .          , ...

----------


## Gonosuke

,    ,   - , ,   ()        ,    .    ,      ..

----------


## MaxShane



----------


## sukogone

,   ,    ,   ,      ,    .     "" -    .   ,  , ? :    ,    "",  , , ""   ,  ,  .   : 1. . .   . . 2.  "", 3. (.    ) "",     --  ,  , ,     , (?  ), ,     . 5.      . 6.  (.   )      . 7.     .
 : :),    ;  : ,    2 ,   ?  ,    ,    ""    ,   ,       .  ?   ?   "-- "?

----------


## sharasha

**:    *Gonosuke*,     !)))))

----------


## Sir_2006

**:    100  - , ...

----------


## sharasha

**:      !)))))

----------


## erazer

,     2 ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 100  - , ...

   ,   - )))   

> ,     2 ,      .

   -     
 1,     ...
 2,    ,  ,        .
 3,   ,  1,5     60-80   ! 
.. ,    ,       **:     

> sukogone  .

       .   ,   ))

----------


## Akvarel'

,           ...       ,    15 ,         .    ""       ,         ,   ,        5 ,  ,   (    ,     )   ,)))         ,       .     , ""    ,        , ""     ,   .!       ,    ""             , ,  ,  ... ,    ,  ?     ,        ,         ,  .

----------


## Tail

,

----------


## erazer

> ,

  ...  -  ,     ,  /-,   .   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  -,   .    ,       ...     .  ,     ,    

> ,  /-, **

    .   ,  .
,  ,     -     ,    .   ,      . 
     , !       .    !!!

----------


## rust

.....

----------


## Akvarel'

*mariss*,     ,      -  ,     .       ""    ,           ,               .

----------

